
Extremely Fast MySQL Backup and Restore Using Mydumper/Myloader - eulid55
https://pagewoo.com/extremely-fast-mysql-backup-restore-using-mydumpermyloader/
======
bigiain
I wonder how it compares to the old mysqlhotcopy perl script speed-wise?

~~~
johng
Would be interested in finding this out as well and have been unable to find a
good source of benchmarks.

~~~
bigiain
I suspect it's not a super-useful comparison these days anyway - hotcopy never
worked for INNODB tables from memory, and even if it did, most of my MySQL
instances these days are RDS, where I don't have the option to run perl
scripts from the command line...

